# 10-22-2021 Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well it looked like we had a small weather window, and got a later start but was waiting on the fog to east up. We made a beeline to the Mass to get some small LY's and head out fast. We got to the mass and it was a little bumpy but there was plenty of smaller LY's there and I was able to nets a load about 4"'s long perfect size for Mingos. So we headed out and found a pretty good weed line and with some activity on it that caught my better halfs eye, so we stopped and it was loaded up with chicken dolphin so we grabbed a few (they loved the LY's) and headed out about 17 miles. We hit a few spots and we couldn't get any mingos to bite but we got on to the almaco's and called it a day. The tax man was out in full force!!!! All in all it turned out to be a nice day and was a nice ride home.

*Water Clarity* = Muddy in the Bay, greenish at the Mass, Cleaner offshore 11 miles out bluish water
*Bait *= Live small LY's, Big threadfins ( at the Mass )
*Water Depth* = 80 to 110
*Offshore current* = Low
*Area* = Fed Waters
*Water Temp* = 76F
*Moon* = Almost Full Moon


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy shit! You're alive!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on Dude!!
Gotta love that pretty water


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, Joey you freaked me out with that avatar.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> lol, Joey you freaked me out with that avatar.


I’m trying to find someone to photoshop a pecker in his mouth but no one here seems to know how.
I’ll pay ya $20 if you can hang one in there for me.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

pass.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Best detailed reports on the whole damn forum.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m trying to find someone to photoshop a pecker in his mouth but no one here seems to know how.
> I’ll pay ya $20 if you can hang one in there for me.





JoeyWelch said:


> I’m trying to find someone to photoshop a pecker in his mouth but no one here seems to know how.
> I’ll pay ya $20 if you can hang one in there for me.


How long and what color. I may have someone that can help with this HAAAAAA


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> How long and what color. I may have someone that can help with this HAAAAAA


Bob said he’s not racist so black or white would work. Pm me about it if you can do it. Don’t want to keep derailing the thread.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the report, Boat-Dude, have missed you. Congrats on getting some mahi, catching those from my own boat is still on my 'gonna do, haven't yet' list. Finally broke the ice on tripletail a month or so back on a grass line but it wasn't a keeper, just a boat 'first'. Still learning this offshore thing! Thanks for the report and glad you had a good day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you got some dude ! Nice report ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you're back.


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice trip report and bountiful catch! Hope to get into the water soon when we finished installing the suspension from 4 Wheelonline onto the truck early this week.


----------

